# تحسين أنتاج أبار النفط ؟؟ موضوع مهم جدا ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذا الموضوع مهم جدا في المجال الميداني
أرجو الرد والدعاء ......

تحسين أنتاج آبار النفط Oil Wells' Production Optimization
حقن الماء Water Injection:
تعتبر هذه الطريقة أحد الطرق المميزة في الحفاظ على الضغط المكمني ، ويتم حفر آبار الحقن بين الآبار المنتجة للنفط بشكل نوعي. على سبيل المثال في حالة وجود 4 آبار يتم حفر بئر حقن فيما بينها وبحيث يكون على مسافة متساوية عن جميع الآبار الأربعة المنتجة. ويتم حقن الماء لغرض دفع النفط بأتجاه الآبار المنتجة. 
ويجب مراعاة الدقة في بئر الحقن من حيث المسافة بين بئر الحقن والآبار الأخرى المنتجة، ومعدل الحقن، والضغط اللازم لتحقيق الإزاحة المطلوبة للنفط بواسطة الماء المحقون. 
ويستمر حقن الماء لحين ظهور كميات عالية من الماء في النفط المنتج ، أو أن تصبح عملية حقن الماء غير مجدية أقتصادياً. ولأن لزوجة الماء أقل من لزوجة النفط فأن الماء سيتغلغل في النفط ويصل الى البئر المنتج ، ويتجاوز كمية كبيرة من النفط تاركاً إياها خلفه مما يجعل من الصعب أستخلاصها وأنتاجها. لذا يجب أن يكون المهندسون حذرين جداً في تحديد كمية الماء المحقون ومراعاة خصائص المكمن والصخور والسوائل المكمنية لتجنب هذه الحالة. ويتم تحسين هذه العملية بتحسين الماء المحقون وذلك بتغيير لزوجة الماء لتصبح أعلى من لزوجة النفط. حيث أن هذا سيؤدي تحسين قابلية التحرك للنفط ، وجعل الحد الفاصل بين النفط والماء Oil/water Contact أكثر أستقرارا ، وتجنب تغلغل الماء في البئر المنتجة. ويتحقق ذلك بإضافة مواد بوليمرية معينة الى الماء المحقون. 

أستخدام الحرارة في تحسين الإنتاج من المكمن:
وتستخدم الحرارة في المكامن الحاوية على نفوط ثقيلة. حيث أن هذه النفوط تكون ذات لزوجة عالية مما يجعل من الصعب (بل من المستحيل في بعض الأحيان) أنتاج النفط منها. أن أفضل طريقة لجعل النفط قابلاً للحركة هو من خلال تسخين التكوين لغرض تخفيض لزوجة النفط وتسمى هذه الطريقة الإنتاج بأستخدام الحرارة Thermal Recovery وهي على 3 أنواع:

1. التحفيز بالبخار Steam Stimulation: وفي هذه الطريقة يتم حقن البخار الى البئر المنتج لمدة زمنية معينة ( وتكون عادة ً لأكثر من شهر) ومن ثم غلق البئر لمدة زمنية أخرى (وتكون عادة ً بضع أيام) حيث يقوم البخار المحقون بتسخين المكمن مما يؤدي الى تأثير ملموس في لزوجة النفط ، وبالتالي يمكن وضع البئر في حالة الإنتاج لمدة زمنية معينة الى أن يبدأ الإنتاج بالانخفاض ، وعندها يتم إعادة العملية مرة ثانية وبنفس التسلسل (الحقن – الغلق – الإنتاج) وتسمى هذه الطريقة بطريقة Hugh & Pugh.

2. الإشباع بالبخار Steam Flooding: وهي مشابهة لطريقة حقن الماء ما عدا أن البخار سيستخدم بدلاً عن الماء ، حيث يتم حقن البخار لتخفيض لزوجة النفط في حين يقوم البخار المتكاثف (الماء الحار) بإزاحة النفط الى الآبار المنتجة.

3. الحرق الموقعي In Site Combustion: حيث يتم حقن الهواء الى بئر حقن في ظروف معينة تسهّل حدوث أحتراق قرب التكوين Formation مما يؤدي الى تولد مزيج من الغازات الحارة والبخار ، وأن أستمرار حقن الهواء يؤدي الى دفع هذا المزيج الى الآبار المنتجة وبالتالي حدوث التسخين والإزاحة في وقت واحد مما يحسّن أنتاج النفط.
عمليات تحفيز الآبار Well Stimulation Operations: 
وتقسم الى قسمين: التحميض Acidizing ، إحداث تشققات مكمنية Formation Fracturing ، الغرض من التحميض هو إزالة الأضرار من جدران البئر ، والتي قد تكون حدثت بسبب الحفر أو الأعمال الأخرى وذلك لتحسين الأنتاجية. حيث يتم حقن حامض الهيدروكلوريك HCL الى المكمن بضغط واطيء ، وبحقن هذا الحامض فأنه سيتدفق خلال الممرات ذات النفاذية ويتفاعل معها ويذيب الكربونات. مما يؤدي الى تكون قنوات تسمى بـ(حفر الديدان Wormholes) مما يسهّل تدفق النفط من المكمن الى البئر. 
أما بالنسبة للتحميض في الصخور الرملية ، يستعمل مزيج من حامض الهيدروفلوريك والهيدروكلوريك (والذي يعرف بحامض الطين Mud Acid ) ويتم حقنه الى المكمن لإذابة الطين والسيليكا (الى حد ما).
أما إحداث تشققات مكمنية فيؤدي الى تقليل النفاذية permeability وتحسين أنتاجية البئر ، وتستعمل هذه الطريقة بعد أكمال الآبار المحكمة الأغلاق (المكامن ذات النفاذية القليلة جداً). وفي المكامن الكاربونية وبعد سائل التكسير يحقن الحامض بضغط يتجاوز ضغط التكسير للمكمن يقوم سائل التكسير Fracturing Fluid يبدأ بالكسر، أما الحامض فيتفاعل مع الجدران الحامضية ويؤدي الى ترك الجدران قوية السطح.
الأنتاج من البئر
تعني عملية الأنتاج من البئر جلب الموائع fluids من التكوين الى السطح. حيث يجب أن تصل الى السطح بتدفق وضغط مناسبين لكي تتم الأستفادة منه الى المنشآت السطحية surface treating facilities . وفي بداية الأنتج من البئر يكون الضغط عالياً مما يساعد على الأنتاج من البئر بشكل طبيعي natural flow مما يساعد على الأنتاج لفترات طويلة نسبياً . ومع مرور الوقت والأنتاج من البئر يبدأ الضغط المكمني بالأنخفاض وتبدأ السوائل المكمنية بالوصول الى السطح بضغوط أوطأ من السابق وقد لا تصل في بعض الأحيان وبذلك يبدأ مهندسو الأنتاج والمكامن بالتفكير في وسائل الرفع الصناعي Artificial Lift Technologies. 

منقول​


----------



## ج.ناردين (1 أبريل 2011)

روووووووووعة
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## nad1 (16 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عبدالله السبيعي (22 أبريل 2011)

تحياتي وشكرا علي الموضوع 
اعتقد ان هناك عدة طرق لتحسين الانتاج وتختلف من بير الي اخر 
او تختلف باختلاف طبيعت الارض وكذالك الآبار البحرية تختلف من 
مكان الي اخر قرات كثيرا عن طريقة تحفيز الانتاج باستخدام الرمل frec sand 
وذالك لارتباط هذه الطريقة بتخصص عملي تستخدم هذة الطريقة في امريكا وكندا
بشكل كبير بالنسبة للنفط والغاز علي حد سواء وفي منطقة الخليج سلطنة عمان ابحث الان 
في طريقة الانتاج في السعودية والكويت والإمارات هل تستخدم أم لا 
ارجو تقبل ردي وتقييمة


----------



## Abdullah Alhajri (21 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------

